# Dehydration?



## Lumi'sMommy (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm a new hedgie Mommy. I've had my baby for two weeks now, so I'm trying to make sure I'm doing the best I can. It's been a few days since I've seen pee in the cage (fleece liners) and I'm wondering if she's dehydrated. I'm using a water dish I try to keep completely full at all times. Is this normal? I used to see pee when she first got here but not lately. She won't let me pinch her skin to see that and her nose is slightly wet. Earlier I saw her sleeping on her side, like a dog often does, and I was worried that might mean she's dehydrated? She's eating and when I wake up in the morning her poops are dark brown, formed, and hard, though that could be from being exposed to air for a few hours. Anyway, does she sound dehydrated/how can I tell?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

It would be best to measure her water intake. That would be a good way to know if she is dehydrated and if she is not drinking. Usually pinching her skin would also be an indicator. Is she weak? Is she active? Do you count her kibbles and see if she is also eating?


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Try syringing some water into her to. That way if she is not drinking water at all, she has some form of supplement. It usually takes a short while for their bodies to shut down so if she is not drinking, you would need to get some fluids into her ASAP.


----------



## Bocko (Oct 23, 2015)

Put some kibbles into watter. And give her to eat like that.
I didnt see my hedgehog to drink watter in days, but each night i pour watter into his food, and then i hear him eating the soacked food. 
But i see my Pokie going number one each day.


----------

